# Looking for referals from other states



## colorboxpainting (Mar 9, 2010)

Greetings fellow painters,

We have painted many homes in Portland, OR and seems as though these customers are painting there homes to sell.

They ask me if I know of any contractors or painters in other states which I would recommend.

I do not know painters in other states, therefore, I would like to give out some referals when they come up.

Just last year I had been asked if I knew of any painters in Texas, California, Arizona, and Florida.

It would make me look more professional if I had a list to give to a customer when they ask.

So I am creating a new page on our site called Painting Contractors Across The Country.

If are interested just send me an email with the following information.



Company Name
Teaser Description
Main Description
Company Logo
Street
City
State
Zip
Tel Number
Fax Number
Email
Website
Contact Person (Will show up on your company profile)
Would you like a map of your location on your profile page?
This link will be listed under our home button, and will have an alpha index per State.


Thanks
Chae 
[email protected]
Color Box Painting LLC
http://www.colorboxpainting.com


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Has this passed the Mods smell test????


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Seems legit to me Aaron, we had a thread about a similar thing long ago, adding a page on your site for painters across the country, some did it purely for the supposed SEO value. The concern I would have is soliciting unknown painters to refer customers to. But this is a good place to find good painters, so why not?
I did something similar for our members at Blogging Painters.


----------



## colorboxpainting (Mar 9, 2010)

*We are not in this to scam other hard working painters*

I just came out to offer this to my customers as a service. They are moving to a new state and without any contacts.

Personally, I do not know anyone on this site, but I have looked through this site and and seems to me that there are a lot of painters who have been in the industry for a long time.

People do not have to hire anyone I recommend or have listed on my site, it is there discretion if they want to use your service. I have no control of that.

It's not as though these homeowners will not get multiple bids, but I can almost guarantee they will atleast give you a call for a bid.

I have a friend who is a Realtor, and he is the one who mentioned I should do something like this.
He has had really good feedback from his prior customers, and it's also a great networking tool to have.

My hopes are, who ever gets a call and maybe land a job, will treat my customers the way I treated them (with respect, honesty, and professionalism).

Thanks


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Nothing personal.But I seem to be getting inundated with stuff like this on line & by phone. It's hard to keep a smile on your face & be nice even though I know these folks are just doing their job.


----------



## Ramsden Painting (Jul 17, 2011)

A good source for professional painters in the area they will be moving is the PDCA. Their website even has a find a painter tab

Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk


----------

